# laparoscopic assisted vaginal hysterectomy: 00840 or 00944?



## akj (Dec 9, 2016)

If a patient has a laparoscopic assisted vaginal hysterectomy, which anes CPT would you use?  One opinion is that if the work is done abdominally, it should be 00840.  Another oppinion would be even if work done abdominally, if spec is removed vaginally, then 00944 is billed.


----------



## Vannoyj (Dec 14, 2016)

According to the ASA RVG book:   00840- Anesthesia for intraperitoneal procedures in lower abdomen including laparoscopy; not other wise specified 6 base + time.   00944- vaginal hysterectomy 6 base + time.


----------

